# Phenom II X6 1055T 95W kurz vor auslaufen der Serie endlich verfügbar



## Rolk (1. Oktober 2011)

*Phenom II X6 1055T 95W kurz vor auslaufen der Serie endlich verfügbar*

Für potentielle Aufrüster und Besitzer schlichter AM2+ und AM3 Mainboards (welche lediglich CPUs mit max. 95W TDP zulassen) gibt es gute Neuigkeiten. Der bei uns eher von CPU Supportlisten, OEM PC Systemen oder vielleicht noch von ausländischen Onlineshops bekannte Phenom II X6 1055T *95W* scheint in Kürze verfügbar zu sein:


AMD Phenom II X6 1055T 95W, 6x 2.80GHz, boxed (HDT55TWFGRBOX) in CPUs: AMD Sockel AM3 | heise online Preisvergleich


Wer sich mit dem Gedanken eines Kaufes trägt, sollte meiner Meinung nach nicht zu lange warten. Nach aktueller Newslage scheint AMD sehr zügig auf die kommende CPU Generation umstellen zu wollen und der 1055T 95W wird sicher nicht sehr lange verfügbar sein.


----------



## lukas93h (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Phenom II X6 1055T 95W kurz vor auslaufen der Serie endlich verfügbar*

Gibt es auch einen 1055T mit mehr Watt? Hab nämlich einen verbaut und kann mir nicht vorstellen dass der 125W oder so ähnlich hat.


----------



## Blausucht (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Phenom II X6 1055T 95W kurz vor auslaufen der Serie endlich verfügbar*

Natürlich gibt es den auch mit 125 Watt TPD. Look here.
Aber der mit 95 Watt kommt mir bei meinen Aufrüstplänen sehr entgegen.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Phenom II X6 1055T 95W kurz vor auslaufen der Serie endlich verfügbar*

Klasse Leistung..... NICHT!!!!
Der Bulldozer steht vor der Tür (oder auch nicht) und die bringen den x6 auf den ich warscheinlich vor nem Jahr umgestiegen währe, wenn er denn mal gekommen währe....FAIL.


Edit: Für OEMs und Boards, die nur 95W unterstützen ist er aber bestimmt immernoch eine Bereicherung.


----------



## Memphys (1. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Phenom II X6 1055T 95W kurz vor auslaufen der Serie endlich verfügbar*

Wahrscheinlich wieder sone Mogelpackung wie die Anfang des Jahres verfügbaren 95W Phenom II X4 955er


----------



## derP4computer (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Phenom II X6 1055T 95W kurz vor auslaufen der Serie endlich verfügbar*

Ich bin für jede Verbesserung offen.
Das freut mich, daß AMD das noch gebacken bekommen hat.
Schafft der im OC auch 3,6GHz?


----------



## cPT_cAPSLOCK (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Phenom II X6 1055T 95W kurz vor auslaufen der Serie endlich verfügbar*

Es gibt bestimmt OEMs, für die eine derartige CPU Sinn machen würde. Beispielsweise, wenn vergleichsweise viel Leistung für vergleichsweise wenig Geld gefragt ist und eine alte Plattform egal ist.


----------



## Schaffe89 (2. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Phenom II X6 1055T 95W kurz vor auslaufen der Serie endlich verfügbar*

Im Prinzip kann AMD auch noch schnellere Phenom II Modelle nachschieben oder eben attraktive Modelle mit weniger Stromverbrauch, denn besser wird der Bulli hinsichtlich der Leistung ja nicht.
In Spielen wird man im Schnitt sogar schlechter abschneiden.
Aktuelle Gerüchte bestätigen das, bzw Tester von Engeneering samples.


----------



## wheeler (3. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Phenom II X6 1055T 95W kurz vor auslaufen der Serie endlich verfügbar*

der preiss wird die nachfrage bis zum BD regeln


----------



## Memphys (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Phenom II X6 1055T 95W kurz vor auslaufen der Serie endlich verfügbar*



derP4computer schrieb:


> Ich bin für jede Verbesserung offen.
> Das freut mich, daß AMD das noch gebacken bekommen hat.
> Schafft der im OC auch 3,6GHz?


 
Der hat doch keinen offenen Multi?


----------



## Rolk (5. Oktober 2011)

*AW: Phenom II X6 1055T 95W kurz vor auslaufen der Serie endlich verfügbar*



Memphys schrieb:


> Der hat doch keinen offenen Multi?



Korrekt, die CPU hat keinen offenen Multi. Übertakten geht trotzdem, es ist ja keine Sandybridge.


----------

